# A sign of age



## Riptide (Feb 24, 2017)

Have you ever had something happened that stapled you to the reality of your age? Or growing up? Being an adult? Getting older? One moment that stood out against the others that really made you think about how you've changed physically.

For me, about mid-high school, so 15 - 16, I was sitting on my bed, laptop in my lap - much like now - and I realized how much my wrist hurt and my neck strained. I was wondering why my body began to ache after just minutes on the laptop. It took me a while, but I figured out it was because I didn't wear my glasses and I had to prop the laptop higher on my lap and peer down at it to read the screen. In doing so, I rearranged my whole position, craning my elbows out more to accommodate moving in closer, squinting to make sense of the blurred text, and bending forward to read.

 I never used to wear my glasses everyday and I realized I had to now.


----------



## escorial (Feb 24, 2017)

Little kid said the old man's in the way as I was looking in the biscuit section of the supermarket...


----------



## Terry D (Feb 24, 2017)

When the gal behind the counter of the optometrist's office asked me, "Do you have an AARP card?"


----------



## Clubs_and_Hearts (Feb 24, 2017)

When I had to start paying bills.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Non Serviam (Feb 24, 2017)

Realising that I was long-sighted as well as short-sighted.  I was 43.


----------



## sas (Feb 24, 2017)

When I bought Poise pads instead of sanitary napkins to travel.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 24, 2017)

When you start taking pills to make something stop overdoing it and then other pills to restart bits that are very much under doing it because of said first pills.


----------



## Moonbeast32 (Mar 3, 2017)

When I drove all by myself to the States Capitol to get my big boy SSN card


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 4, 2017)

When I started to have to get my taxes done.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 4, 2017)

My wife and I recently replaced a carpet in our living room.  It was bought new in 1998 and lasted 19 years.  I realized that the new carpet would more than likely still be here in 19 years but at my age I would not.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 4, 2017)

When I plucked my first gray eyebrow hair.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 4, 2017)

Having only adult children.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 4, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Having only adult children.


or adult grandchildren. ;-)  [Not that mine is adult mind you ;-) ]`


----------



## bobo (Mar 5, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> My wife and I recently replaced a carpet in our living room.  It was bought new in 1998 and lasted 19 years.  I realized that the new carpet would more than likely still be here in 19 years but at my age I would not.



Hey-ho Plasticweld, with the diminished quality we have in things nowaday, you might still live longer than your carpet :encouragement:


----------



## dither (Mar 5, 2017)

Not sure what it meant but as i approached a bus stop yesterday, there is actually a plastic bench that might possibly seat 5 or 6 under a 3 sided shelter, one young lad who was sitting alone waiting for the bus, in his early teens I suppose, saw me approaching and walked a few metres away from the stop.
What's that say about his perception  of old men. Did he think that I wouldn't want to sit beside him? ( He would have been right of course, I don't like being  close to people ). Maybe he didn't WANT me sit beside him.
And then he stood back so that i boarded the bus before him.


----------



## Gofa (Mar 5, 2017)

Ariel.  When I plucked my first gray eyebrow hair.
its not the eyebrow hair that brings the real trauma


----------



## Gofa (Mar 5, 2017)

He had just binge watched the whole series of serial killer sunday


----------



## JustRob (Mar 5, 2017)

I had my suspicions when I didn't fit in my pram any more, but I got confirmation that something irreversible was going on when at the beginning of 1950 my father told me that the 1940s had gone and would _never_ return. He seemed to take a grim pleasure in that and, given the events of the 1940s, that is understandable now. I'm still not entirely convinced about the irreversibility side of it even now, but I doubt that the solution to time travel would just be to build a bigger pram.

I guess that I'm with Stephen Hawking that there's nothing wrong with having a healthy mind in a deteriorating body. When my angel worked in a nursing home she discovered that the biggest nuisances were those with deteriorating minds in healthy bodies.


----------



## bobo (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## dale (Mar 16, 2017)

Had a dude that was probably 21 years old or something call me "old skool". At first I looked around kind of confused over who he was talking to. Then I realized it was me. I was like....really?


----------



## PiP (Mar 16, 2017)

I was dancing the 'twist' at a party recently and was really 'moving' or as we said then, 'grooving'. Got out of bed the next morning the knees gave way and I fell over. I could hardly walk for a week!
[video=youtube;6uu7FKAVVeQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uu7FKAVVeQ[/video]


----------



## bobo (Mar 16, 2017)

You need to do it more often


----------



## Jenwales (Mar 17, 2017)

When all the new pop bands are younger than you and people don't know about the music you listened to


----------



## PiP (Mar 17, 2017)

When the policemen look like they've just come out of nappies!


----------



## Pages (Mar 25, 2017)

When I realized I cannot move as fluidly as the younger generation.


----------



## bobo (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## dither (Mar 26, 2017)

Jenwales said:


> When all the new pop bands are younger than you and people don't know about the music you listened to



Lol!
I remember not so long back my nephew raving about some new pop-song and his mother saying something along the lines of " oh yeah I liked that one, played it a lot when I was young."
"No way" said my nephew.
"Yes, I had the _real _one, the original".
This is just a copy.
I loved that.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2017)

It was like 1984... And my girlfriend was way younger than me, like two years... So _David Bowie_ had this video on mtv ( _let's_ _dance_) we were watching, and then right after was _Yes_ ( _owner of the lonely heart_), and I was like "Man, I like their older stuff." And she was like "What older stuff?" And if I had been old enough to drink a beer ( like legally, like six months later) I might've drank a beer or something..._dude- yer like...old, or something. _


----------



## John_O (Mar 26, 2017)

I use to run a 4.5 40 yard dash, as in 4.5 seconds. Now I still run a 4.5  40, only it's 4.5 minutes.


----------



## bobo (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## LOVELACE (Apr 6, 2017)

I was invited to golf with my friends.


----------



## bobo (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## sas (Apr 19, 2017)

bobo said:


> View attachment 17700




I'll feel unique. I strive for it. 
My youngest granddaughter, 12, is quite creative and often her style reflects it. I told her not to be a follower. Lemmings do that and look what happened to them. Ha!


----------



## GaryM (Apr 19, 2017)

When you have concert t-shirts older then the new engineer in the office.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## sas (Apr 22, 2017)

bobo said:


> View attachment 17735




This year, while at the mall, there was a young guy with just about his entire bare ass exposed. I had to laugh. Of course, I couldn't complain because I used to wear thong bathing suits. And, in 1965, on my honeymoon, I wore The Cole Scandal bathing suit. It was shocking for its time. I still have it. Still fit in it. It's a classic. To the young: ain't nothin' new that ain't been done . . . and, by the elderly now walking by, so thanks for the memories, kids.  Smiles. Sas


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 22, 2017)

My wife tells this story on herself - when she was about three or four she would waddle into the kitchen in the morning, not quite awake and not ready for the day and her mother would babble on about something; her response was "don't talk me mommy."  I always related to this, and as I've gotten older it's worse - so between the time I get out of bed until after I have my first cup of coffee don't bother me, don't talk to me, leave me bleeping alone.  With the coffee my eyes gradually open and I become almost human -in the meantime the dog wants out and Vickie wakes up and I growl like an old bear who had his hibernation disrupted.  Grrrrr.:sleeping:


----------



## sas (Apr 22, 2017)

Love that "don't talk me mommy"!

Most in my personal family are up and at 'em talkers. Luckily, I'm now with someone who enjoys the jibbering first thing. I've rarely an unspoken thought. I know, it's not for most, but I do try to be entertaining when I speak. Today I told him that years ago, before we would have sex, I would douche in vinegar and baking powder, and between my legs it looked like a mad dog was frothing, or bubbling with passion. He believed me. Now that is unbelievable. But, he knows me, so maybe not.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2017)

sas said:


> Love that "don't talk me mommy"!
> 
> Most in my personal family are up and at 'em talkers. Luckily, I'm now with someone who enjoys the jibbering first thing. I've rarely an unspoken thought. I know, it's not for most, but I do try to be entertaining when I speak. Today I told him that years ago, before we would have sex, I would douche in vinegar and baking powder, and between my legs it looked like a mad dog was frothing, or bubbling with passion. He believed me. Now that is unbelievable. But, he knows me, so maybe not.


omg! My son did that once for a science project. It was a opposite ph volcano, papier-mâché I think. You must've seen it YouTube, right?


----------



## sas (Apr 22, 2017)

Kevin....heck,everyone with a kid & a science project knows how to make that volcano...my kid just got his AARP card. At the high school I attended, students had a major, like in college.  Mine was Chemistry/Biology. But, I took that knowledge it to a higher level....how a woman could make herself look  like she's "mad for you!"   (or, "at you")  Awesome.


----------



## bobo (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## bobo (May 3, 2017)




----------



## NeenaDiHope (May 14, 2017)




----------



## bobo (May 14, 2017)

I wouldn't count on that


----------



## dither (May 14, 2017)

A need for reconciliation.
Veins, and tendons standing out on the back of my hands, and the skin, oh dear.


----------



## bobo (May 18, 2017)




----------



## bobo (May 26, 2017)




----------



## haribol (Sep 3, 2017)

Growing old is something beautiful or else life becomes a bore, a kind of monotony and with age one changes like the season and if are always the same everything becomes disgustingly unromantic. I change physically and mature spiritually and know more than before. Of course the body weakens but I have  already learned to compromise and this apart the rest of things is beautiful and of course we must manage aging.


----------



## SueC (Sep 3, 2017)

When my brother called to say his wife had had their baby, and I thought _​I can do that too!_


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2017)

haribol said:


> Growing old is something beautiful or else life becomes a bore, a kind of monotony and with age one changes like the season and if are always the same everything becomes disgustingly unromantic. I change physically and mature spiritually and know more than before. Of course the body weakens but I have  already learned to compromise and this apart the rest of things is beautiful and of course we must manage ageing.



And I dare say it, dear Friends: love is somehow wasted on the young! :angel:


----------



## Winston (Sep 3, 2017)

At 17, I had just signed up to join the Marines.  A few weeks before I reported-in, I went on a camping trip by myself.
I just remember being alone, and at peace.  
At the time, I knew I wasn't a kid anymore.  And that was okay.


----------



## haribol (Sep 8, 2017)

One never knows he is aging and maybe unless we look at ourselves in the mirror or others start behaving. People may cal me uncle or something like that and I may feel I am grown into a middle-aged man. But one can  still live as if one is young at heart. If I think I am young and act wing I will be young and maybe I can live romantically. Even at 60 I may appear 40 or less if I feel robust inside. It may go with my spouse and with the rest. The urge inside to feel young and act young really makes one young. Youthfulness has really much  to do with energy one may release in his day to day interactions. Love, romance and sex have to do with spirit not with age in my opinion.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2017)

_*The Eternal Fountain Of Youth
*_





​The story of the prodigal son is now  more relevant to each one of us than it ever was before. We, the sons  and daughters of God who for far too long have been lost in the illusion  that our earthly existence is the only one, are at last on our way  home. Ever more of us are discovering  the higher aspects of their  nature, our Highest or God Self. To our surprise we discover that God is  alive in our own heart and that God is as much part of us as we are  part of God. Celebrations and great rejoicings take place on the highest  levels of life over every soul who finds its way back home into this  awareness. 

Although none of us ever truly loses their connection with the source of  our being, the illusion of separateness has been necessary because only  through the loss of something can we first recognise it and then learn  to appreciate its value in our life. That’s why each one of us in the  course of our long evolutionary pathway, first has to turn away from God  and lose its conscious awareness of the loving bond that exists between  us. The promise that eventually we shall re-establish this connection,  independent of how long this process may take, has accompanied and  sustained our race throughout all lifetimes. Being re-united with our  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is every soul’s birthright  and seeking it is everyone’s duty. This return into the oneness with  the Divine is a healing journey. 

The state of separateness ensures that once we are consciously  reconnected with our Highest or God Self, we shall to our very best to  never again break away from what for all human souls is the most  precious relationship of all. There are signs everywhere that increasing  numbers of us are waking up to the existence of the higher and highest  levels of life, that the core and essence of our being is spirit and  part of God and that our spirit, the same as God’s, is eternal, knows no  age and cannot die. This knowledge in itself is the eternal Fountain of  Youth. It is the fulfilment of humankind’s age-old dream that there is  such a fountain somewhere and that one day we shall find it. Alleluia!  That’s what we have done and clearly the fountain was by no means an  empty promise. 

Only the physical body, the outer shell of our earthly being, is bound  to age, grow old and eventually decay, the same as everything else on  the Earth plane. But the indwelling spirit and soul that animates it and  moves it about are immortal and eternally young – there is no age for  them. Becoming aware of these things, that is the eternal fountain we  have been seeking for so long in vain, without having a clue that on the  Earth plane there is no such thing, that all along the term has been a  symbolism that describes another state of our being. 

In the here and now, through the understanding that it does exist in  this form, the fountain has turned into a reality. Whenever we imbibe  and cherish the spiritual knowledge that we are eternal beings, who will  always be alive, we are drinking from the fountain. The more of it  sinks into the recesses of our soul’s consciousness, the more our whole  being is renewed by the holy waters of God’s Divine truth. We are reborn  into the awareness of our true nature and the oneness with God. What  more could anyone wish for?

This is a process of rebirth in which every individual spirit and soul,  as well as that of our world is involved, which has nothing to do with  the religious beliefs and spiritual aspirations anyone may hold to this  day, or the lack of them, as the case may be. And as births are  inevitably accompanied by labour pains, only a fool would expect a  spiritual rebirth of such proportions to come about without major  obstacles and painlessly. Knowing how much is at stake for us,  individually and collectively, getting on with their personal healing  journey is everybody’s most urgent task, because when one of us is  healing our whole world heals with us. Each one of us to the best of  their abilities is required to make their contribution towards assisting  each other and our world through these trying times of transformation.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo (Jun 2, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;FmnDXRJ7btE]https://youtu.be/FmnDXRJ7btE[/video]


----------

